# Software > Windows >  O πiο γρηγορος browser του κοσμου.Οpera 10 TURBO

## commando

Ειναι τρελλοι οι Νορβηγοι δεν φτανει που ηταν ο πιο γρηγορος στην τελευταια alpha release αλλαξαν λιγο το engine και εγινε πυραυλοκινητος!Check it out.

----------


## alasondro

ο browser πάει γρήγορα αλλά την dsl μου πως θα γίνει να την επιταγχύνουμε και αυτή λίγο;

----------


## Themis Ap

Opera uber alles... Με έχει βολέψει απίστευτα. Περιμένω πως και πως το νέο release.

Όσο για να πάει ταχύτερα η dsl πάρε από το γείτονα. Όλο και κάποιο ξεκλείδωτο router θα παίζει...  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Στο AWMN πετάει... πολύ εντυπωσιακό πραγματικά!!!

----------


## Vigor

> O ποιο γρηγορος browser του κοσμου.Οpera 9.5


Εγώ γιατί στο site του Opera βλέπω πως η τελευταία έκδοση είναι η 9.23?

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> O ποιο γρηγορος browser του κοσμου.Οpera 9.5
> 
> 
> Εγώ γιατί στο site του Opera βλέπω πως η τελευταία έκδοση είναι η 9.23?


Η 9.5 ειναι η ALPHA εκδοση η 9.23 εχει το παλιο engine γραψε στο γουγλη 9.5 alpha opera αν δε βλεπεις το λινκ εκει περα.
Και αlpha που ειναι δεν μου εβγαλε κανενα προβλημα ρισκαρα κ την περασα απο πανω απο την παλια.

----------


## fengi1

οντως σφαιρα παει  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Η 9.5 ειναι η ALPHA εκδοση η 9.23 εχει το παλιο engine γραψε στο γουγλη 9.5 alpha opera αν δε βλεπεις το λινκ εκει περα.
> Και αlpha που ειναι δεν μου εβγαλε κανενα προβλημα ρισκαρα κ την περασα απο πανω απο την παλια.


Για όποιον θέλει να την κατεβάσει από το site του opera.

----------


## nOiz

Η 9.5 τρώει αρκετά σκαλώματα σε μένα πάντως, κάθε τρεις και λίγο crashάρει...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Η 9.5 ειναι η ALPHA εκδοση η 9.23 εχει το παλιο engine γραψε στο γουγλη 9.5 alpha opera αν δε βλεπεις το λινκ εκει περα.
> Και αlpha που ειναι δεν μου εβγαλε κανενα προβλημα ρισκαρα κ την περασα απο πανω απο την παλια.


ποπο ριψοκινδυνος που εισαι  ::  ειμαι θαυμαστης σου  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Η 9.5 ειναι η ALPHA εκδοση η 9.23 εχει το παλιο engine γραψε στο γουγλη 9.5 alpha opera αν δε βλεπεις το λινκ εκει περα.
> Και αlpha που ειναι δεν μου εβγαλε κανενα προβλημα ρισκαρα κ την περασα απο πανω απο την παλια.
> 
> 
> ποπο ριψοκινδυνος που εισαι  ειμαι θαυμαστης σου


  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως και γω έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρώςι σκαλώματα, αλλά λύνει και προβλήματα με site που έχει η τωρινή έκδοση ...

----------


## fengi1

Δοκιμαστε πως ανοιγει το wind.awmn και τους google χαρτες. εκλπηκτικο.

----------


## thought

Ο opera είναι ο browser που ορίζει τα standards στην βιομηχανία των browsers.

Απλώς περιμένω πότε ο firefox θα "εμπνευστεί" από το speed dial του opera το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ συνεχώς και βολέβει απίστευτα.

Φοβερός browser,μακράν ο γρηγορότερος και μικρότερος σε μέγεθος.

Πατάς την . και σου κάνει search,πατάς f12 και σου κάνει ότι θες,σπέρνει αυστηρά  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Opera για έναν καλύτερο κόσμο αδέρφια  ::

----------


## nOiz

Όταν πατάω κάποιο από τα bookmarks που έχω στο toolbar κρασάρει... ελεϊνό bug...  ::  
θα μου πείτε ακόμα alpha είναι, τι περιμένεις... δίκιο έχετε

----------


## ririco

Τον opera τον χρησιμοποιω εδω και 1,5 χρονο και με εχει βολεψει οσο κανενας αλλος.
Αναλαμβανει να τσεκαρει μεχρι και το mail και αυτοματα στο κατεβαζει.
Εχει φανταστικα skins που κατεβαινουν στο δευτερολεπτο και εχει και την μαγκια με το speedial.
Οποιος δεν το εχει βαλει ας το δοκιμασει,ειναι πολυ βολικος browser.

----------


## cirrus

> Opera για έναν καλύτερο κόσμο αδέρφια


Για έναν καλύτερο κόσμο open source, for everything else safari  ::   :: 

Δεν λέω καλός είναι και παλιά στο texas που ήταν ο μόνος με mouse gestures τον χρησιμοποιούσα, αλλά τώρα πιά.... Μόνο και μόνο όμως για να ικανοποιήσω την περιέργεια μου θα κατεβάσω την alpha να την δω (αν έχει macosx build).

----------


## NetTraptor

άμα έχεις μετακομίσει μην τoν βάλεις... μόνο στο texas παίζει καλά...  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Εμενα μου παιζει μια χαρα μεχρι τωρα χωρις κοληματα.
Πριν λιγο ανακαλυψα πως εχει και download manager και για torrent και sentarei κανονικα.

----------


## commando

πατατε 

```
opera:config
```

εκει ειναι ολες οι λειτουργιες και καντε ενα λινκ με αυτο για γρηγορο edit σε options.

----------


## mbjp

οταν ο opera εκανε αυτα που κανει ο firefox τωρα (και τρωει τη διαφημιση της αρκουδας), το 99% των χρηστων επαιζαν ακομη με explorer  ::

----------


## commando

ειναι κ ολυμπιακαρα ε?Κοκκινο παντου!

----------


## nOiz

> ειναι κ ολυμπιακαρα ε?Κοκκινο παντου!


Εγώ μόνο μπλε βλέπω (και όχι δεν έχω "κουμπώσει" viagra)  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

λίγο υπερβολικούς σας βλέπω. το πέρασα αλλά εξακολουθεί το firefox να είναι ακόμα το πιο γρήγορο
και έχω και 8Mbit στην δουλειά

----------


## thought

> λίγο υπερβολικούς σας βλέπω. το πέρασα αλλά εξακολουθεί το firefox να είναι ακόμα το πιο γρήγορο
> και έχω και 8Mbit στην δουλειά


Ούτε για αστείο ! Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση ταχύτητας opera με firefox.Είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις λεμόνια με ανανάδες.

----------


## Themis Ap

> λίγο υπερβολικούς σας βλέπω. το πέρασα αλλά εξακολουθεί το firefox να είναι ακόμα το πιο γρήγορο
> και έχω και 8Mbit στην δουλειά


Νο way...  ::  

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο οποίο να είναι γρηγορότερος ο firefox. Αυτός είναι πιο αργός και από ΙΕ 6...  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Α έχει βγεί και ο Οpera 9.24 για όποιους δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι.  ::

----------


## mbjp

> λίγο υπερβολικούς σας βλέπω. το πέρασα αλλά εξακολουθεί το firefox να είναι ακόμα το πιο γρήγορο
> και έχω και 8Mbit στην δουλειά


αν δε το καταλαβες, αυτο ειναι το thread των φανατικων του opera. Εσεις οι μοζιλιακοι να ανοιξετε δικο σας thread  ::   ::

----------


## thought

> Α έχει βγεί και ο Οpera 9.24 για όποιους δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι.


Πως γίνεται να μην το πάρουμε χαμπάρι ? Ο ίδιος ο opera δεν μας αφήνει να το ξεχάσουμε  ::

----------


## commando

> λίγο υπερβολικούς σας βλέπω. το πέρασα αλλά εξακολουθεί το firefox να είναι ακόμα το πιο γρήγορο
> και έχω και 8Mbit στην δουλειά


ασε spirit μην το ψαχνεις εδω υπερτερει η κοκκινη θεα και επιπλεον τα voice commands καλα για τυφλους και οχι μονο


```
Opera's smaller and faster. It loads and renders pages quick. When you hit the back button, you go back to the page in your cache. It doesn't reload the page from the site. 
It's tabbed windows are really windows. You can tile them, cascade them, move them around. You know, like real windows. 
It can resume interrupted downloads. 
Built-in IRC client. 
Built-in email client. 
Built-in news reader. 
Mouse gestures. 
Toggle images on, off, or from local cache. (Great for slow connections) 
Customizable style sheets to change the display with all the useful ones built-in. Can't read that site with the ping background and yellow letters? Make it black and white like God intended.
On the fly user agent switching. This means you can probably use Opera on that bank site that says "Internet Explorer 5.0 or above necessary to use this site." 
Mouse gestures, love 'em or hate 'em. 
Built-in note taker.
```

εκτος απο την ταχυτητα βεβαια το νεο χαρακτηριστικο που σκοτωνει ειναι αυτο


```
Second, I love the new features, notably the History Search within the address bar. What this does, is when you type in a url in the address bar, Opera not only provides you with a list of items containing that url but also lists any page in your history (recently browsed websites) that contains the word or url you are currently typing. So, instead of opening up your history to do a search, just simply type it in the address bar! As a huge fan of all of Opera’s features that allow me to undo my web browsing mistakes, being able to quickly find a page I just had opened is wonderful!
```

----------


## StApostol

Και μην ξεχνάς το Ctrl+Z για να ξαναανοίξεις το tab που μόλις έκλεισες κατά λάθος, καθώς και ότι τα tabs που έχεις όταν κλείνεις τον browser δεν χάνονται.

Κι ένα προσωπικό WTF: για μια περίοδο είχα απηυδήσει και κράσαρα τον firefox για να μην χάσω το ανοιχτό session (το αντίστοιχο extension ποτέ δεν δούλεψε). Μετά βγήκε η 64μπιτη έκδοση της Opera για λίνουξ και ησύχασα  ::

----------


## commando

οι πιο μεγαλοφυεις ιδεες ειναι οι πιο απλες."Σοιχιρο Χοντα"

----------


## septic

ειμαστε σιγουροι ;

Just noticed the tipping point in browser stats for visitors to isoHunt. From Google Analytics: 
Firefox 
Sep 18, 2007 - Sep 24, 2007 45.84% 
Sep 25, 2007 - Oct 1, 2007 46.19% 
Internet Explorer 
Sep 18, 2007 - Sep 24, 2007 46.42% 
Sep 25, 2007 - Oct 1, 2007 46.07% 
Opera 
Sep 18, 2007 - Sep 24, 2007 3.89% 
Sep 25, 2007 - Oct 1, 2007 3.79% 
Safari 
Sep 18, 2007 - Sep 24, 2007 2.82% 
Sep 25, 2007 - Oct 1, 2007 2.91%

----------


## StApostol

Πού είναι το περίεργο;

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Η 9.5 ειναι η ALPHA εκδοση η 9.23 εχει το παλιο engine γραψε στο γουγλη 9.5 alpha opera αν δε βλεπεις το λινκ εκει περα.
> Και αlpha που ειναι δεν μου εβγαλε κανενα προβλημα ρισκαρα κ την περασα απο πανω απο την παλια.
> 
> 
> ποπο ριψοκινδυνος που εισαι  ειμαι θαυμαστης σου



commando ειναι mojirako αψηφει καθε κινδυνο !!!!
Μαζι σου και εγω!!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

θα παραδεχτω οτι πλεον ο ff δεν ειναι οτι πιο Light/Fast ωστοσο σε μια προσπαθεια να κανω το migration μου σε Opera...

πως θα μεταφερω ffox history+passwords ???
πως θα βαλω το αγαπητο μου adblock+ (το αντιστοιχο που εχει ειναι μαπα) ???
οπως και τα googlecustomize, googlepreview

γιατι κανενα widget δε μου κινησε την περιεργια (+ οτι αρκετα ειναι εντελως αχρηστα) ???

καταπληκτικες δυνατοτητες, ομορφα themes, αλλα και τραγικες απουσιες (λεγε με adblock+)

----------


## StApostol

Αν και ο ενσωματομένος adblocker δεν είναι τόσο παραμετροποιήσιμος όσο ο adblock+ (δεν έχει regexes, δεν μπλοκάρει frames), στο 90% τον περιπτώσεων δουλεύει μια χαρά. Δεξί κλικ->block content, κάνεις κλικ στις διαφημίσεις που σου τις σπάνε και φεύγουν αυτόματα. Αν χρειαστεί κάπου λίγο πιο λεπτομερής έλεγχος, shift+click εξοντώνει μόνο την διαφήμιση που πατάς, αλλιώς πετάει όλες αυτές που προέρχονται από παρόμοια url.

Widgets κατά το 90% είναι άχρηστα - τα μόνα που μου έχουν κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον είναι ένα που λέει τον καιρό και άλλο ένα που κατεβάζει βίντεο από youtube κτλ. Για τα extensions που αναφέρεις ρίξε μια ματιά στην λίστα αυτή - περιέχει αντιστοιχίες Fx extensions<->Opera, οπότε ίσως βρεις κάτι που να βολεύει.

History και passwords απίθανο να μπορείς να κάνεις import. Bookmarks γίνεται μέσα από το File->Import and Export->Import Netscape/Firefox Bookmarks.

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιούσα Fx από την έκδοση 0.9 μέχρι την 1.5 (αρκετά χρόνια) και μου πήρε περίπου μία βδομάδα για να συνηθίσω τις διαφορές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας (Opera 8 νομίζω τότε). Μετά την βδομάδα κατέληξα τελικά ότι η Opera με βόλευε περισσότερο στον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιώ το ίντερνετ. Ο καθένας βέβαια χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικές λειτουργίες, οπότε μπορεί να τον βολεύει καλύτερα ο ένας ή άλλος browser. Θα σου έλεγα τρέξε την Opera για περίπου τόσο και αν μετά την βδομάδα δεν αντέχεις, γυρνάς σε Fx - ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά  :: 

Edit: --- Άκυρο αυτό δεν δούλεψε σε Opera 9.5, δες Edit 3 παρακάτω --- Αντίστοιχη λειτουργικότητα με το google preview φαίνεται να προσφέρει το Google Thumbnails userscript. Για την εγκατάσταση το σώζεις με κατάληξη .js σε κάποιο φάκελο (έστω "E:\Documents\UserJS\gthumb.js") και πας Tools->Preferences->Advanced->Content->Javascript Options και στο πεδίο UserJS βάζεις τον φάκελο "E:\Documents\UserJS".

Edit 2: Ναι, το Google Thumbnails είναι για Fx Greasemonkey, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δουλεύει και στην Opera.  :: 

Edit 3: Οκ, googlepreview για Opera. Δουλεύει πολύ καλά, και thanks - δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο, απίστευτο!

Edit 4: CustomizeGoogle για Opera. Δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη, αλλά φαίνεται καλό.

Edit 5: Ώρα για ύπνο, αλλά μόλις ανακάλυψα άλλα δύο απίστευτα scriptάκια: Ospell (λεξικό για posts, υποστηρίζει και ελληνικά!) και Ultimate blockage το οποίο εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται να λειτουργεί σαν το adblock+ (μπλοκάρει scripts, embedded content και iframes).

----------


## mojiro

::  god

----------


## commando

> god


welcome to the party!
και οσους κοροιδεψαν την χρηση στο web ας ποσταρουν ενα στατιστικο για το ποσοι εχουν opera mini παγκοσμιως στα κινητα τους και στα wii .μαλλον τα ποσοστα αντιστρεφονται....

----------


## thought

Με τον καιρό όλοι θα καταλάβουν τι λάθος κάνουν που δεν χρησιμοποιούν opera  ::

----------


## mkan

Όλα τα λεφτά είναι το fast-forward - just press space after you've reached the bottom of a page: θα πάει αυτόματα στο "next"!
Και φυσικά τα άπειρα keyboard shortcuts του, ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμα σε laptop (touchpad is sloowwww)

----------


## geeksada

Μετα απο καιρο ξαναχρησιμοποιησα τον Opera, και επιτελους δε μου κρασαρει καθε τρεις κ λιγο. Αυτό που είναι πολυ βολικο ειναι ο mail client που εχει, αν κ δε μου δουλευει και πολυ καλα. Ελπιζω στη τελικη του εκδοση να τον βελτιωσουν. Αυτό που δε μου αρεσε ειναι το οτι εχει μικροτερη "οθονη" για τις σελιδες απ'οτι ο ff, αλλα λυθηκε με το κουμπακι που εξαφανιζει το file menu. Περισσότερα κουμπια εδώ.

----------


## StApostol

Μπορείς επίσης να βγάλεις και την status bar για να κερδίσεις άλλα 16 pixel (πιστεύω είναι λάθος που την βάλαν να υπάρχει από default στην 9.5).

Άλλα πολύ χρήσιμα αλλά όχι και τόσο γνωστά στοιχεία: 

Progress Bar (το πρώτο πράγμα που ενεργοποιώ κάθε φορά): Shift-F12->Toolbars->Progress Bar (pop-up at bottom). Όσο φορτώνει μία σελίδα γράφει πόσα bytes έχει κατεβάσει, με τι ταχύτητα, πόσα μένουν και πόσες εικόνες υπάρχουν. Εξαφανίζεται αυτόματα μόλις φορτώσει η σελίδα. Πολύ ωραίο για να βλέπεις τα 500KB/s στο awmn πχ ή για να καταλάβεις αν μία σύνδεση κόλλησε!

Fast-forward: κάνεις δεξί κλικ και τραβάς το ποντίκι δεξιά ή κάνεις κλικ στο κουμάκι >>. Μεταξύ άλλων σε κάνει αυτόματα login σε φόρουμ (πχ "www.awmn/forum" κάνεις το gesture και είσαι μέσα, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ψάξεις να κάνεις κλικ στην "σύνδεση χρήστη" πάνω κτλ κτλ), σε προχωράει στην επόμενη εικόνα σε slideshows και γενικά επιταχύνει πολύ το browsing.

Ctrl+Enter: βάζει αυτόματα τον κωδικό που έχεις σώσει για μια σελίδα.

IRC client: δεν το χρειάζεσαι συχνά, αλλά όποτε χρειαστεί υπάρχει (Tools->Mail and Chat accounts). Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις κόσμο για e-books πχ...

Links: κλικ αριστερά. Δείχνει όλους τους συνδέσμους που υπάρχουν στην σελίδα που είσαι. Φοβερό για mass-downloading.

User CSS Mode: black and white, high contrast, νοσταλγία (text browsing!), ή δικό CSS θέλεις σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα! (View->Style)

Filters, Mailing lists & RSS στον Μ2 (ο email client είναι αυτός).

Και, το καλύτερο από όλα, Site preferences! F12 σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα και τις αλλάζεις τα φώτα: disable cookies, disable javascript, javascript options, Mask as Firefox/Internet Explorer κτλ κτλ.

Και κάτι on-topic: το synchronisation feature που υπάρχει στην 9.5 πώς σας φαίνεται; Προσωπικά με βόλεψε γιατί μπορώ να έχω τα bookmarks αυτόματα πχ στην σχολή, αλλά άλλους τους χάλασε.

----------


## mojiro

σε γενικες γραμμες δε νομιζω να θες τιποτα παραπανω απο το < , > αντε και το ΝεοTab

edit
για την ωρα τον thunderbird sorry αλλα τον εχω υπερβολευτει  ::  θα θελα να τα εχω ολα μαζι, αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδιο...

----------


## mojiro

πειτε με γκρινιαρη αλλα η 9.24 που εβαλα ... δε μπορεις να πεις οτι ειναι καλη ...

καταρχας με τα 2-3 js plugins που βαλα ειναι πιο βαρια και απο τον ffox
τρωει περισσοτερη ram (~150mb και δηλωνει ~65!!! στον taskman) απο τον ffox(~100mb) για τα ιδια και λιγοτερα πραματα
οταν ανοιγεις απειρα tabs σκαλωνει και δε ξεσκαλωνει οταν αρχιζεις και τα κλεινεις
οταν δεν εχεις καλη συνδεση με τον dns/inet σκαλωνει επισης ασχημα
ενω φορτωνει μια σελιδα(που ενδεχεται να μη μπορει να φορτωσει καποιες φωτο) εχει σπαστο scrolling

και ενα κουλο bug με το forum... οταν κανω edit ενα post, μετα το submit μου εμφανιζει αυτο που ειχα πριν το edit.
με refresh φερνει το νεο...

ελπιζω για ολα αυτα να φταιει ο συνδιασμος winxp με τον 4πυρηνο intel, μιας και εχω παρατηρησει και σε παλαιο pshop κουλα bugs. γενικα τρεχει τετοια φημη...

παντως ο ff ειχε περασει τα πανδινα απο μενα και τρωγε 120-140mb οταν γινοταν το χαος των tabs, ωστοσο δεν ειχα δει ποτε σκαλωμα περα απο το φορτωμα τεραστιων διαστασεων blog ας πουμε... Ο opera ειναι πιο καταναλοτικος για αρκετα λιγοτερα πραματα και δε τον βλεπω να αποδιδει το ιδιο.

----------


## mojiro

η πρωτη στηλη εχει το system used ram, η δευτερη το συνολο της εφαρμογης ανα βημα, σε παρενθεση η διαφορα, ενω η τριτη στηλη εχει τις κινησεις που εκανα.

το τεστ εγινε 3 φορες και για τους 2 broswer, αξιοποιηθηκε proxy για μεγιστη ταχυτητα και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν σχεδον ιδια σε καθε τεστ.



```
248	0	windows
275	27(27)	opera + yahoo+awmn+google
278	30(3)	ctrl+t -> speed dial
286	38(8)	click -> deviantart
329	81(43)	open 5 bg tabs, printouts->deviations

246	0	nothing
270	24(24)	firefox + yahoo+awmn+google
270	24(0)	ctrl+t
273	27(3)	type/find url -> deviantart
293	47(20)	open 5 bg tabs, printouts->deviations
299	53(6)	idle
```

----------


## StApostol

Το Ultimate Blocker δημθιούργησε και σε μένα πρόβλημα στο scrolling, οπότε αν το έχεις βγάλτο.

Η Όπερα ρυθμίζει την μνήμη που χρησιμοποιεί ανάλογα με αυτή που έχεις διαθέσιμη στο σύστημα, γι' αυτό και μπορεί να τρέξει καλύτερα σε καταστάσεις έλλειψης. Απ 'την άλλη, αν έχεις μπόλικη μνήμη, την χρησιμοποιεί για να επιταχύνει το back-forward στις σελίδες. Μπορείς πάντα να ορίσεις όριο στο Preferences->Advanced->History->Memory cache.

Το πρόβλημα με τα ποστ σε φόρουμ είναι γνωστό, κι έχει διορθωθεί στην 9.5. Επίσης στην 9.5 έχουν εξαφανιστεί και τα προβλήματα στο σκρόλινγκ σε σάιτ με πολλές εικόνες/φλας, κι έχει βελτιωθεί και η συμβατότητα με κακογραμμένα σάιτ.

Σήμερα βγαίνει η βήτα1 έκδοση της 9.5 - αν έχουν βελτιώσει την σταθερότητα, ίσως να είναι αρκετά καλή για καθημερινή χρήση, και νομίζω θα εντυπωσιαστείς αν την δοκιμάσεις (πχ δοκίμασε τους χάρτες στο wind.awmn)

----------


## commando

ακομα μην δοκιμασετε την beta εκδοση λογω bugs η αλφα ειναι μια χαρα περιμενετε την τελικη

----------


## Neuro

Γεια σου ρε commando γρήγορε  ::   ::

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αλεπού for ever δε την αλλάζω για κανέναν.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αλεπού for ever δε την αλλάζω για κανέναν.


σιγα μη φας....
Προχωρατε στην beta προσοχη οποιος ανβαθμισει απο ΑLPHA κρασαρει αν εχετε ασυμβατα widget οπως πχ εγω το scientific calculator και επρεπε να ρωτησω την Οpera τι φταιει αλλα σε μιση ωρα ειχαν βρει το προβλημα.Αν εχετε το ιδιο προβλημα Στο φακελο profile καντε rename το widgets και μετα βαλτε τα ενα ενα παλι να δειτε ποιο χτυπαει.Επισης το drag and drop links γινεται με shift τωρα και οχι κατευθειαν .

----------


## fengi1

commandο μια και το ψαχνεις .
Πως βλεπουμε σωστα μια πανοραμικη ; 
προσαρμογη μεγενθυσης στο υψος.
πχ. http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-4359.jpg

----------


## commando

> commandο μια και το ψαχνεις .
> Πως βλεπουμε σωστα μια πανοραμικη ; 
> προσαρμογη μεγενθυσης στο υψος.
> πχ. http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-4359.jpg


το μετονομαζεις αφαιρωντας το .zip πας στην Opera και οριζεις ενα φακελο javascript στις επιλογες javascipt και εκει το πετας μεσα.
Μετα πανω δεξια θα εχεις fit to width,heihgt ,original κλπ οποτε ανοιγεις φωτο.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## commando

η Opera 9.5 ειναι πλεον γεγονος.

----------


## thought

Μόλις ετοιμαζόμουν να κάνω post  :: 

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/20 ... h#comments

----------


## Themis Ap

Αt last  ::  

Αυτά είναι. Update με την μία!

----------


## thought

Ποπο είναι κορυφαίος εν τω μεταξύ παίδες. Δοκιμάστε τον οπωσδήποτε !

----------


## fengi1

Το ωραιο ειναι οτι ειναι στα Ελληνικα αν και στην κεντρικη τους σελιδα δεν αναφερουν το 9.5 στα Ελληνικα.
Παντως ειναι ποιο σφαιρα απο τον προηγουμενο.

----------


## bedazzled

Ο πιο γρήγορος; Ντοκουμέντα; (π.χ. ο Firefox 3 με το νέο Cairo backend εκμεταλεύεται την GPU για rendering των ιστοσελίδων..)

----------


## commando

> Ο πιο γρήγορος; Ντοκουμέντα; (π.χ. ο Firefox 3 με το νέο Cairo backend εκμεταλεύεται την GPU για rendering των ιστοσελίδων..)


bedd εισαι αρρωστος τη μια με λες προφητη την αλλη τσολια την αλλη με αμφισβητεις τι κανουμε 8 χρονια με την Opera νομιζεις δες πρωτο πρωτο στο google.
http://www.thebrowserworld.com/2008/...ed-and-tested/

*Σημ:Αν περαστει πανω απο την Beta πρεπει τα εικονιδιακια στη γραμμη διευθυνσεων να τα ξαναδιαβασει με ενα refresh σε καθε σελιδα.Επισης χανονται καποιες ρυθμισεις μεταφορτωσης πχ τα jpg αν ανοιγουν με το ταδε προγραμμα αυτα πρεπει να ξαναγινουν απο τα preferences και τελος ειδα πως σκαλωνει το webui του bittorent-utorrent ενω παλια επαιζε,αυτο ειναι το μονο περιεργο παει να ξεκινησει αλλα σταματαει.*

----------


## Montechristos

Έχουν ανεβάσει και επίσημα 64bit πακέτα για την linux έκδοση

----------


## leadplaya

Μακαρι να ειχε βγει και portable εκδοση του opera9.5  ::

----------


## commando

> Μακαρι να ειχε βγει και portable εκδοση του opera9.5


Φανταζομαι θα γινει και αυτο
Απλα να θυμαστε βασικο bug δεν παιζει το *webui απο utorrent η bitorrent* μην λετε οτι δεν σας προειδοποιησα.
Θα γραψω σχετικα στο opera forum και ελπιζω να εχω μια απαντηση εκτος και εχει κανεις καποια αλλη ιδεα αν δει τον πηγαιο κωδικα της σελιδας.
Ενταξει οπως και τον Δεκεμβρη καποια Bug θα υπαρχουν τις πρωτες μερες αλλα που θα παει...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ο πιο γρήγορος; Ντοκουμέντα; (π.χ. ο Firefox 3 με το νέο Cairo backend εκμεταλεύεται την GPU για rendering των ιστοσελίδων..)
> 
> 
> bedd εισαι αρρωστος τη μια με λες προφητη την αλλη τσολια την αλλη με αμφισβητεις


Καλά, καζούρα σε κάνω, μην το παίρνεις και πάνω σου.  :: 




> τι κανουμε 8 χρονια με την Opera νομιζεις δες πρωτο πρωτο στο google.
> http://www.thebrowserworld.com/2008/...ed-and-tested/


Λοιπόν, για να μιλήσουμε τεχνικά και όχι fanboyστικα, ο Opera εκμεταλεύεται την GPU για rendering ή όχι;
Για μένα αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό ατού...

----------


## Themis Ap

Υπάρχει κάτι σε experimental επίπεδο ακόμα όπως διαβάζω εδώ: 
http://my.opera.com/core/blog/2008/06/0 ... ng-seminar


Aλλά έχει καλά αποτελέσματα...

----------


## bedazzled

> Υπάρχει κάτι σε experimental επίπεδο ακόμα όπως διαβάζω εδώ: 
> http://my.opera.com/core/blog/2008/06/0 ... ng-seminar
> 
> 
> Aλλά έχει καλά αποτελέσματα...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα. Thanks!

----------


## commando

bedazzled το νου σου γιατι ειναι Παρασκευη και 13!

----------


## leadplaya

Οι προσευχες μου ακουγονται! http://www.opera-usb.com/operausben.htm
Portable θελω τωρα το θελω!
Μπραβο τους!

----------


## mojiro

κακά τα ψέματα... πιο γρήγορος από τον Links αποκλείεται να είναι  :: 

http://www.scripting.com/images/snInLinksBrowser.gif

----------


## Themis Ap

> κακά τα ψέματα... πιο γρήγορος από τον Links αποκλείεται να είναι 
> 
> http://www.scripting.com/images/snInLinksBrowser.gif


  :: 

Έλεος  ::

----------


## leadplaya

Ενας φιλος μου ελεγε οτι ειναι κακο να χρησιμοποιουμε Opera γιατι

χρησιμοποιείς κάτι το οποίο δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς κάνει

μπορεί να έχει spyware και να σε παρακολουθεί

κόβει και ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος από το ιντερνέτενε

έχει κρυφές υπηρεσίες οι οποίες επικοινωνούνε με εξυπηρετητές της μικροσοφτ συνεχώς καταγράφοντας την δραστηριότητα του υπολογιστή σου.

Τι λετε εσεις γιαυτο?

----------


## bedazzled

> Ενας φιλος μου ελεγε οτι ειναι κακο να χρησιμοποιουμε Opera γιατι
> 
> χρησιμοποιείς κάτι το οποίο δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς κάνει
> 
> μπορεί να έχει spyware και να σε παρακολουθεί
> 
> κόβει και ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος από το ιντερνέτενε
> 
> έχει κρυφές υπηρεσίες οι οποίες επικοινωνούνε με εξυπηρετητές της μικροσοφτ συνεχώς καταγράφοντας την δραστηριότητα του υπολογιστή σου.
> ...


Μήπως τον φίλο σου τον λένε WAntilles;  ::

----------


## leadplaya

Οχι Μιτσο τον λενε.
Αληθευουν αυτα για τον Opera?

----------


## bedazzled

> Οχι Μιτσο τον λενε.
> Αληθευουν αυτα για τον Opera?


Αν όντως σου είπε για «ιντερνέτενε» και ότι επικοινωνεί με την Microsoft (δηλαδή ο Internet Explorer επικοινωνεί με την Opera Software;  :: ), αμφιβάλλω πολύ για την αξιοπιστία των λεγομένων του.

Την αλήθεια πάντως θα την μάθεις μόνο με κανά wireshark...

----------


## commando

Πες του φιλου σου να γραφτει στο φορουμ θελω να ακουσω και αλλα τετοια!.Πεθαινω.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

commando πιάσε τα μπαζούκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> ο browser πάει γρήγορα αλλά την dsl μου πως θα γίνει να την επιταγχύνουμε και αυτή λίγο;


lol Που χαθηκες?
Tcp optimizer και φτιαχτηκες.!Δεν τα χουν τα Linux αυτα.....

----------


## leadplaya

Βασικα ολα αυτα τα ισχυριζεται επειδη ειναι κλειστου κωδικα λογισμικο το οπερα ενω το firefox ανοικτου

----------


## bedazzled

> Tcp optimizer και φτιαχτηκες.!Δεν τα χουν τα Linux αυτα.....


Α μπα; Και το /proc/sys/net/ipv4 τι ρόλο βαράει;  :: 




> Βασικα ολα αυτα τα ισχυριζεται επειδη ειναι κλειστου κωδικα λογισμικο το οπερα ενω το firefox ανοικτου


Δεν πα να' ναι ότι θέλει, άμα έχεις όρεξη να αναλύσεις τα πακέτα, θα βρεις την απάντηση...

----------


## thought

> Ενας φιλος μου ελεγε οτι ειναι κακο να χρησιμοποιουμε Opera γιατι
> 
> χρησιμοποιείς κάτι το οποίο δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς κάνει
> 
> μπορεί να έχει spyware και να σε παρακολουθεί
> 
> κόβει και ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος από το ιντερνέτενε
> 
> έχει κρυφές υπηρεσίες οι οποίες επικοινωνούνε με εξυπηρετητές της μικροσοφτ συνεχώς καταγράφοντας την δραστηριότητα του υπολογιστή σου.
> ...


πες του φίλου ότι θέλω αυτόγραφό του  ::  Είναι ο μόνος προγραμματιστής στον πλανήτη γη που κατάλαβε τη συνωμοσία του opera ! respect  ::

----------


## leadplaya

Ναι και εγω αυτο ελεγα, οτι λεει υπερβολες. Δεν ειναι προγραμματιστης, αλλα ασχολειται πολυ με linux και του αρεσουν προγραμματα ανοιχτου κωδικα.

----------


## mojiro

> Ναι και εγω αυτο ελεγα, οτι λεει υπερβολες. Δεν ειναι προγραμματιστης, αλλα ασχολειται πολυ με linux και του αρεσουν προγραμματα ανοιχτου κωδικα.


Καιρός να το αρέσει και η φύση ανοιχτού αέρα...

----------


## commando

H λυση για το webui υπαρχει πλεον


```
It's because Opera has dropped overt document.all support. The webui script doesn't actually require document.all, it just uses it as a switch to select different code to execute. The code in question is at http://127.0.0.1:portnumber/gui/stable.js and the following:
if(document.all||browser.isAppleWebKit)
needs to change to:
if(document.all||browser.isAppleWebKit||browser.isOpera)
stable.js is in the webui.zip file you installed. You can extract stable.js, open it in Notepad, search for "document.all", make the change, save and re-copy it into the zip file to make the change permanent.
```

Βρισκουμε οπως λεει το webui.zip κανουμε καπου extract το stable.js κ με Notepad edit το στρινγκ if(document.all||browser.isAppleWebKit)
σε *if(document.all||browser.isAppleWebKit||browser.isOpera)* και μετα το χωνουμε παλι μεσα στο webui.zip και παιζει μια χαρα.
Προσωπικα χεστηκα αν εχει αλλα bug αυτο με ενδιεφερε.
Επαναλαμβανω για οποιον εχασε τη μπαλα οτι μετα την εγκατασταση Opera 9.5 δεν επαιζε το webui των utorrent-bittorent.Τα παραπανω ειναι ενα fix γιαυτο το θεμα.

----------


## commando

Κατα τυχη ανακαλυψα οτι παιζει vlc plugin(?).
Πχ στο webtv.awmn ενω παλια δεν επαιζε γιατι το vlc ειναι κανονικα firefox plugin.
Πολυ κουφο αλλα πραγματικο.!

----------


## commando

opera updated σε 9.6 τούμπανο!!

----------


## socrates

* O νέος Safari 4 Beta* (Για Windows και για Mac) και κάντε μόνοι σας τις συγκρίσεις στο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes  ::

----------


## cirrus

> * O νέος Safari 4 Beta* (Για Windows και για Mac) και κάντε μόνοι σας τις συγκρίσεις στο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes


Τον είχα περάσει εδώ και δύο-τρεις μέρες, αλλά δεν είχα δοκιμάσει το WiND. Ομολογώ ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα...

----------


## commando

που κολλαει ολο αυτο το θεμα με την opera?

----------


## cirrus

Στο ότι δεν είναι ο πιο γρήγορος browser του κόσμου (και ούτε ήταν ποτέ  :: )



> που κολλαει ολο αυτο το θεμα με την opera?

----------


## commando

> Στο ότι δεν είναι ο πιο γρήγορος browser του κόσμου (και ούτε ήταν ποτέ )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> που κολλαει ολο αυτο το θεμα με την opera?


Καλυτερα να μασας παρα να μιλας χαχαχαχααα
http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html#winspeed

----------


## cirrus

> Καλυτερα να μασας παρα να μιλας χαχαχαχααα
> http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html#winspeed


Sorry αλλά μου φέρνεις σαν παράδειγμα ένα άρθρο που είναι two years old (όπως λέει στο site, και από την τελευταία φορά που έγινε update) και μάλιστα γραμμένο από κάποιον που είναι developer στον opera.



> This site was created by Mark "Tarquin" Wilton-Jones.





> Mark 'Tarquin' Wilton-Jones
> Occupation:Core QA and Documentation


Και έστω ότι κάποτε ο opera ήταν λιγάκι γρηγορότερος. Πως μπορεί τώρα να συγκριθεί με τους υπόλοιπους browser με τα super optimized javascript engines (βλέπε v8 engine, nitro engine, spidermonkey), σε ένα web που κινείται full-on προς το web3.0 (πάει το web2.0).
Και μια που σου αρέσουν τα links πάρε και αυτά:
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/0,3...9301219,00.htm
http://news.softpedia.com/images/new...fari-3-0-3.png
http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-performance-rundown/
http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/software/...20732-3,00.htm
http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/14/web...rk-comparison/

Άντε πάω να μασήσω τώρα...

----------


## commando

http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/14/web-br ... omparison/
ε στα λογια μου ερχεσαι ,εννοειται οτι μιλαω για Opera vs Firefox οι αλλοι δεν βλεπονται...
Τεσπα αμα σε χαλαει δε πειραζει συνεχισε να νομιζεις οτι ο Firefox ειναι ο καλυτερος αντε και ο chrome σιγα μην τα χαλασουμε για 100ms που ερχεσαι δευτερος,αφου το guiness ταχυτητας το παιρνει ετσι κι αλλιως ο Lynx

----------


## cirrus

> http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/14/web-browser-benchmark-comparison/
> ε στα λογια μου ερχεσαι ,εννοειται οτι μιλαω για Opera vs Firefox οι αλλοι δεν βλεπονται...
> Τεσπα αμα σε χαλαει δε πειραζει συνεχισε να νομιζεις οτι ο Firefox ειναι ο καλυτερος αντε και ο chrome σιγα μην τα χαλασουμε για 100ms που ερχεσαι δευτερος,αφου το guiness ταχυτητας το παιρνει ετσι κι αλλιως ο Lynx


Μα δεν κατάλαβες. Δεν μιλάμε για opera vs firefox. Μιλάμε για safari vs opera.
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου άρεσε αυτό το link. Μάλλον δεν τα είδες καλά:

Το μόνο που έχει σχετικά καλό ο opera είναι το 100% του acid3 test, στο οποίο όμως πιάνει 100% και ο Safari4.
Όσων αφορά το lynx εντάξει δεν είναι κακό αλλά προτιμώ και χρησιμοποιώ τον elinks.
Anyway 'nough said...

----------


## commando

Bαλτε ολοι Safari,λεγεται ετσι γιατι πρεπει να ψαχνεις με το δικανο στη ζουγκλα σαν σαφαρι να βρεις ποιες σελιδες παιζουν σωστα,βλεπε πχ capital.gr...,γινε και εσυ ενας απο αυτους που θα στειλουν τα πρωτα bug [email protected] Steve Jobs.  ::  
 ::

----------


## cirrus

> Bαλτε ολοι Safari,λεγεται ετσι γιατι πρεπει να ψαχνεις με το δικανο στη ζουγκλα σαν σαφαρι να βρεις ποιες σελιδες παιζουν σωστα,βλεπε πχ capital.gr...,γινε και εσυ ενας απο αυτους που θα στειλουν τα πρωτα bug [email protected] Steve Jobs.


Δηλαδή επειδή κάποιος δεν ξέρει να βάλει το σωστό <!DOCTYPE tag πρέπει ο browser να γίνει μάγος και να δείξει σωστά το site.

Το πρόβλημα είναι απλό. Το capital.gr έχει φτιάξει μια HTML 3.2 σελίδα και την έχει δηλώσει σαν:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```

Καλά να πάθουν και καλά κάνει ο Safari και δεν την δείχνει σωστά.-

----------


## commando

Σε ευχαριστω που απεδειξες ποσο "μαγοι"ειναι ολοι οι αλλοι browsers πλην safari,αντε και με duplicate tab σας ευχομαι,εκτος και ειναι πατεντα Opera και δεν μπορει και αυτο το μαγικο να κανει.

----------


## commando

http://www.opera.com/browser/

----------


## cirrus

http://securethoughts.com/2009/08/pwnin ... os-eleven/

----------


## racer

Έχει και intercooler?

----------


## Nikiforos

AXXAXAAXXAXAXAXAXA τι το πέρασες? η turborolla μου είναι???? αλλά πλάκα πλάκα δοκίμασα σήμερα τον safari και νομίζω αυτός είναι ο γρηγορότερος! κρίμα να μην έχει σε linux!  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Δεν υπάρχει "γρηγορότερος." Κανε περισσότερες δοκιμες και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Απλά ο explorer είναι ο πιο αργός  ::

----------


## commando

> AXXAXAAXXAXAXAXAXA τι το πέρασες? η turborolla μου είναι???? αλλά πλάκα πλάκα δοκίμασα σήμερα τον safari και νομίζω αυτός είναι ο γρηγορότερος! κρίμα να μην έχει σε linux!


Tι να κανω εγω το ονομασα ετσι το γραφει.
Αντε και ας πουμε οτι ειναι γρηγορος ο safari ρε συ Νικηφορε ποσες φορες εχεις δει να κανω λαθος σε τεχνικα θεματα?Κανε ενα τεστ πχ στο reuters.com με turbo εδω μου ανοιγει κατω απο 4 sec.
Αν εισαι με Σερνονετ βεβαια μαλλον δεν θα σε φτιαξει ουτε το turbo.Aφου η τεχνολογια της Opera ειναι να "ριχνει"την αναλυση στις φωτο ενος site με προφανως πατενταρισμενο τροπο,πως θα γινει δηλαδη οταν εχει κανει μια φωτο απο 100Kb πχ 10Kb να καταφερει αλλος Browser να την κατεβασει πιο γρηγορα.?
Ε τοτε χαιρω πολυ η Apple να βγαλει text only browser να ειναι ο απολυτος και να τον ονομασω Νιτρο τοτε.  ::  
Ακομα να κανεις το τεστ?Για πες αληθεια ομως ποσα sec σου πηρε.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Κάτσε να το βρω για Linux πρώτα και θα σου πω μετά τα αποτελέσματα.

----------

